# gabapentin vs pregabalin



## giova88 (Jun 11, 2010)

What's the difference between pregabalin-lyrica and gabapentin-neurontin?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

As far as I know pregabalin is the more potent succesor of gabapentin, both have the same mechanism of action though.


----------



## giova88 (Jun 11, 2010)

and do they work against anxiety?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Well pregabalin is approved to treat generalized anxiety disorder in europe so I would assume they do.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Both are anti-convulsants. Lyrica may be similar in structure to Gabapentin but it has totally different effects IMO. I just started Gabapentin 300mg. I'm going to double my dose every week till I reach 2000mg+


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

Dr House said:


> Both are anti-convulsants. Lyrica may be similar in structure to Gabapentin but it has totally different effects IMO. I just started Gabapentin 300mg. I'm going to double my dose every week till I reach 2000mg+


i started at 1600mg w/ no problems. tried lower doses but they were uneffective


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Pregabalin (Lyrica) works on glutamic acid decarboxylase (GAD) enzyme. Which in turns glutamate into GABA.
Gabapentin (Neurontin) works by stabilizing electrical activity in the brain. It inhibits excitatory neurotransmitters through voltage calcium channels.It is thought to mimic the activity of GABA. Pregabalin is structurally similar to GABA.Therefore calming nerve activity in the brain. It does not affect GABA in any way . It is not a GABA agonist and is not an inhibitor of GABA uptake or degradation. It also has a reputation for pooping out quickly; even at the highest doses that are considered safe.

There is still alot to learn about how these drugs work in the brain!


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

pregabalin > gabapentin

Pregabalin is superior.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pregabalin was brought in as a more potent sucessor to Gabapentin. Both work on the GABA receptors, while it doesn't bind directly to them it does increase GABA levels in the brain hence their names PreGABAlin and GABApentin. Pregabalin takes a few weeks to get going but once it get's into your system properly and your body's adjusted to it it's very effective at combating anxiety, maybe even more so than a benzo's? certainly long term I would think anyway. It's pretty awesome stuff. :yes


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been on both and I think gabapentin is pretty lame compared to pregabalin, which seems much more effective in every aspect.

Plus gabapentin made me feel weird and pregabalin doesn't have that problem and seems to be better tolerated while doing a better job.

It's pricey but worth it. And it's even better when mixed with other anti-anxiety or sedative medication. Clonazepam goes excellent with it.


----------



## lethys412 (Feb 22, 2011)

I get 600mg lyrica a day, recently I ran out before I could refill(today I get it) and was able to get a script to neurontin to avoid possible withdrawl and pregabalin is in a different class, gabapentin is lacking the anxiety and calming effects very prominent with lyrica, although food affects lyrica very much, also I take clonazepam and the synergy effect is non existent to me with neurontin. In my experience with gaba/anxiety reducing drug, a common side effect shared by benzo's/pregabalin is dry mouth. Not that this is a great feeling, but shows its working, again non existant @ 4grams gabapentin. Also, not only has lyrica solved my partial seizure/nerve problems, but has made me almost unbelievably social and open. This is my personal experience with these two medications. I see why lyrica is a controlled substance, it has abuse potential, not like nitrazepam, but certainly more useful and a great medication.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Lyrica has an horrible tolerance, unfortunately.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> Lyrica has an horrible tolerance, unfortunately.


Also to the mood stabilising effects?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lyrica has hallucinogenic properties at doses exceeding 1200mg. Only problem is that I couldn't pee at that dose and had to go to the ER for a catheter lol!


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

i cannot find where i have read it but gabapentin have some action on serotonin which pregabalin doesnt (but both do something with dopamine), and gabapentin felt better for me
but dont take this seriously i would like to find that document

when i was on amp and lyrica i saw every car in street as a human ^^


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr House said:


> Lyrica has hallucinogenic properties at doses exceeding 1200mg. Only problem is that I couldn't pee at that dose and had to go to the ER for a catheter lol!


 Seriously??!!! Did you have any peeing issues at lower doses?
(I ask because I have prostate issues and am thinking of giving Lyrica a whirl.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Krom said:


> Seriously??!!! Did you have any peeing issues at lower doses?
> (I ask because I have prostate issues and am thinking of giving Lyrica a whirl.)


wont be a problem as they dont prescribe anything really above 400mg a day...


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, I did 3 weeks of Neurontin, with an ending dosage of 300 mg 3x daily. It helped somewhat with the socal anxiety, and only marginally with the generalized stuff. 
Some of the side effects were pretty annoying- especially the cognitive slowing. The hypomania was unpleasant, but manageable. A funny note: I have always prided myself on my ability to keep my mouth shut when I don't know what I'm talking about. Not so much on Nerontin, as it made be both dumb as a sack of hammers and unusually talkative at the same time 
Talked my doc into letting me d/c the Neurontin and go 3 weeks on Lyrica. I will compare the 2 drugs and which ever one proves to be best for me I will stick with that med.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Krom said:


> Well, I did 3 weeks of Neurontin, with an ending dosage of 300 mg 3x daily. It helped somewhat with the socal anxiety, and only marginally with the generalized stuff.
> Some of the side effects were pretty annoying- especially the cognitive slowing. The hypomania was unpleasant, but manageable. A funny note: I have always prided myself on my ability to keep my mouth shut when I don't know what I'm talking about. Not so much on Nerontin, as it made be both dumb as a sack of hammers and unusually talkative at the same time
> Talked my doc into letting me d/c the Neurontin and go 3 weeks on Lyrica. I will compare the 2 drugs and which ever one proves to be best for me I will stick with that med.


so how does it compare with regard to the cognitive impairments?


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

The Professor said:


> so how does it compare with regard to the cognitive impairments?


I would say the Lyrica has given me about half the cognitive impairment that the Neurontin did. It was the same at first, but after a couple of weeks it started wearing down a bit.


----------



## jade8225 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is anyone on a benzo such as Klonopin , and taking Gaba?


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

jade8225 said:


> Is anyone on a benzo such as Klonopin , and taking Gaba?


 I take .25mg Klonopin at bedtime and have been on Lyrica for the last 3 weeks. (May be stopping the Lyrica soon due to weight gain.)


----------



## mzjazz2u (Feb 12, 2013)

Krom said:


> Well, I did 3 weeks of Neurontin, with an ending dosage of 300 mg 3x daily. It helped somewhat with the socal anxiety, and only marginally with the generalized stuff.
> Some of the side effects were pretty annoying- especially the cognitive slowing. The hypomania was unpleasant, but manageable. A funny note: I have always prided myself on my ability to keep my mouth shut when I don't know what I'm talking about. Not so much on Nerontin, as it made be both dumb as a sack of hammers and unusually talkative at the same time
> Talked my doc into letting me d/c the Neurontin and go 3 weeks on Lyrica. I will compare the 2 drugs and which ever one proves to be best for me I will stick with that med.


My understanding is that 300 mg three times a day is a pretty basic dose and most people go up. I'm currently titrating up to 300 mg 3x a day and then raising it to 600 mg 3 times a day. If I need more I can go up to 1800 mg.

Right now I just started a week ago and am on my 3rd day of 300 mg twice a day. I get dizzy if I get up from bed too fast or bend over and back up. I was a little sleepy the first day and that has lessened as of today. My cognitive function is fine. I notice the most improvement at night right now. I'm not waking up 10 times a night to change positions because of the nerve pain in my right groin and front thigh from the buldging disk at L1/2. I still feel it during the day but it is slightly better. Still can't lift my right leg on its own, to get in the tub or in my car. I have to physically pick my leg up with my hands. I'm hoping that gets better as I increase dosage. I also have nerve damage from L4/5 and that has improved qute a bit already.

Hope this helps someone! But your doctor is always the best source of information. Hopefully!


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

giova88 said:


> What's the difference between pregabalin-lyrica and gabapentin-neurontin?


Pregabalin FTW!!!


----------



## Intricate (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer Pregabalin


----------

